# Best places in the world to avoid UN Agenda 2030 communism?



## bman (Jan 3, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Off grid. High speed internet.

Hmmmm.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Here is an interesting (and highly questionable) web site:

-----------------------------
Capitalism is an economic ideology in which the means of production is controlled by private business. This means that individual citizens run the economy without the government interfering in production or pricing. Instead, pricing is set by the free market. This means that value is based on supply and demand and the relationship between producers and consumers.

Capitalism is very different from socialism and communism, in which the government maintains tight control of the economy. The United States is arguably the most well-known country with a capitalist economy, which many citizens see as an essential part of democracy and building the "American Dream." Capitalism also taps into the American spirit, being a more "free" market when compared to the more government-controlled alternatives.

Despite this distinction, the United States falls short of the top 10 in terms of the most capitalistic countries in a 2021 report from The Heritage Foundation and Global Finance Magazine. According to the Heritage Organization's Economic Freedom of the World Index, the top 10 countries with the most capitalist economies (ranked from highest score to lowest) are:

*Top 10 Countries with the Most Capitalist Economies - 2021 Heritage Index of Economic Freedom:*

Singapore (Freedom score: 89.7)
New Zealand (83.9)
Australia (82.4)
Switzerland (81.9)
Ireland (81.4)
Taiwan (78.6)
United Kingdom (78.4)
Estonia (78.2)
Canada (77.9)
Denmark (77.8)
-----------------------------------------------
Capitalist Countries 2021


----------



## bman (Jan 3, 2022)

LOL


----------



## Big_John (Dec 1, 2021)

Well... If I wanted to Ex-Pat.... I would head to South America. I would want as far away from Europe, Russia, Iran, Israel, China, North Korea.... as I could find. Pretty much the whole planet doesn't give a rip about South America.






The 5 Best Places to Live in South America | British Expat Guide


There are few places in the world as diverse as the region of South America. From mountainous climes, tropical rainforests and the beaches of the Caribbean,




britishexpatguide.co.uk





......


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

I keep reading news reports about Russia and China flirting with South American countries. I think one of them just chose a socialist (communist lite) leader.

After watching things over the past 70 years or so, I have finally decided that in the end, ALL countries will end up being governed by communist dictators who are kept in power by the military.


----------



## Big_Al (Dec 21, 2011)

Rural Florida. North of the I-4 corridor.
Heck, north of SR 40. (This runs across the state from Daytona to the Gulf).
The Florida panhandle is nice, but a hurricane magnet.


----------



## bman (Jan 3, 2022)

LOL


----------



## bman (Jan 3, 2022)

LOL


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Nations that have not completed a VNR under the UN's SDG:

They love acronyms.
SDG = Sustainable Development Goals:
VNR = Voluntary National Review under the UN's Sustainable Development Goals

"Countries that have not yet conducted and presented a VNR (SDG Voluntary National Review) since the process began in 2016 include Haiti, Myanmar, South Sudan, the US, and Yemen."

ETA:
The 17 SDGs are: 
No poverty, 
zero hunger, 
good health and well-being, 
quality education, 
gender equality, 
clean water and sanitation, 
affordable and clean energy, 
decent work and economic growth, 
industry, 
innovation and infrastructure, 
Reduced Inequality, 
Sustainable Cities and Communities, 
Responsible Consumption and Production, 
Climate Action, 
Life Below Water, 
Life On Land, 
Peace, Justice, and Strong Institutions, 
Partnerships for the Goals

I count 18, but it sounds like Karl Marx to me.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I don’t spend too much time worrying about things I have no control over, especially 10 or 20 years in the future. I figure out what I need to do today, and can control-me


----------



## hograssle (2 mo ago)

Big_John said:


> Well... If I wanted to Ex-Pat.... I would head to South America. I would want as far away from Europe, Russia, Iran, Israel, China, North Korea.... as I could find. Pretty much the whole planet doesn't give a rip about South America.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're burning down the rainforests. Not a good thing.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

67drake said:


> I don’t spend too much time worrying about things I have no control over, especially 10 or 20 years in the future. I figure out what I need to do today, and can control-me


Yep .... Life's pretty good if you just quit watching the news.


----------

